# Megavape E-liquid? Is it any good?



## JESSD (13/3/17)

I've been curious to know if the megavape juice juice by Nico-E is any good? The makers claim it to be "pure e-liquid". I don't understand what that means so much but if there are any experts or casual vapers that have an opinion on this, please let me know your thoughts.


----------

